# DCC Questions



## hakaplan (Apr 27, 2011)

1. For a Zephyr Xtra there is a limit of 20 addresses and 20 throttles. If I create a throttle in JMRI does that use up any of that?

2. If I wanted to upgrade to a Super Chief, I know I'd need a DCS100. Could I continue programming with the DCS51? If so, would I have access to the 120 addresses and throttles by using the DCS51 attached to the DCS100? In other words, is it mandatory to purchase a DT402 to access all the features of the DCS100? (Obviously I'd purchase UT4s for extra throttles in either case).

Thanks very much!


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

If memory serves me, there is a way to turn the Zephyr from a command sation to a throttle only. Cant remember how to do it right off the top of my head. Check out the Digitrax website and look in the tech section. Lots of really good info in there.

As for the JMRI throttle issue, I'm not sure if that counts against the numbers or not.


----------

